# PRP 27(b) Processing time poll..



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I would like to know or rather do a poll for those that have applied for PR under critical skills recently, I would like to ask the average time that it took, I applied for mine yesterday and the VFS official said it would be out in December. I have seen 2.5 months and 4 months so far on this platform any others?


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

I applied under 27(B) first week of February. Outcome arrived at VFS yesterday. So +-7 months for me
Haven't collected the outcome yet.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

TheDarkOne said:


> I applied under 27(B) first week of February. Outcome arrived at VFS yesterday. So +-7 months for me
> Haven't collected the outcome yet.


That's good news.

Which VFS office did you applied for your PR?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the response all the best . please let me know how it goes.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

I applied at the Rivonia office. Just collected my outcome now and i got the PR. Saturday i'm off to apply for an I.D

Im so relieved.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Congratulations and all the best for the future..


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

i applied mine end of july - still waiting as well


----------



## sharder (May 21, 2015)

I am applying for PR based on SA Spouse of 5+ years. Is your spouse required to attend an interview? are they conducted at VFS offices or at DHA?

Any other comments on PR application appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Ebenezar1 said:


> I would like to know or rather do a poll for those that have applied for PR under critical skills recently, I would like to ask the average time that it took, I applied for mine yesterday and the VFS official said it would be out in December. I have seen 2.5 months and 4 months so far on this platform any others?


With regards to PR you can expect a result within anytime between 8 months to a year. after a year you are welcome to chase them up with a letter of demand if you are not getting in answers.


----------



## btzw2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> With regards to PR you can expect a result within anytime between 8 months to a year. after a year you are welcome to chase them up with a letter of demand if you are not getting in answers.


The 27(B) is being processed quickly i got mine in less than 4 months


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi all.

Its my turn now to post an update. I applied for my PR on 18 August and yesterday the staus on the tracking changed to application received for adjudication and today it has changed to adjudicated outcome will be available in 1 working day at the vfs center.

Im so nervous. Will update when I collect.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow. I got my PR yesterday it was approved in 3 months. under critical skills 27 B. Definitely quicker for critical skills.


----------



## Sbongile (Feb 27, 2017)

good day

I would like to find out what documents you put to support 5yrs post qualification experience, and does it mean if I have less than 5 yrs post qualification I cannot apply for a PRP under critical skills?

Thank you


----------



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

I got mine within 10 days


----------



## approximately_normal (Jun 24, 2019)

RasG said:


> I got mine within 10 days


Wow, congratulations!  :cheer2:
Which office did you apply at and which occupation/category did you apply under? And did you already have a critical skills visa when you applied? Apparently that helps speed up the process.


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

RasG said:


> I got mine within 10 days


Concrats. That's ridiculously insane. May I ask when did you apply and where?


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

may i ask which field it is , i know of a person who collected his in 3.5 months ,a civil engineer .And someone who applied for his in pretoria on the 1st of April(computer Science) and has not got his.


----------



## Permit (May 11, 2019)

I know application outcome usually varies due to the adjudicator in charge.


khoulibaly27 said:


> may i ask which field it is , i know of a person who collected his in 3.5 months ,a civil engineer .And someone who applied for his in pretoria on the 1st of April(computer Science) and has not got his.


----------

